# Compensation for long delay?



## DerekOnBoard

Currently on the California Zephyr sat at Truckee for the 3rd long delay since we boarded at Denver yesterday morning. We should have arrived in Emeryville 4 hours ago , but current *forecast* is now a 12 hour delay (arriving Emeryville 4am - assuming we are back on the move in the next hour) 

Two delays were due to broken down freight trains, including getting replacement crews to them, and the 3rd was due to our crew timing out and the replacement crew delayed getting to us due to a rock fall on the interstate near Glenwood Springs, CO

Question for the panel does Amtrak generally offer compensation for such long delays? 
And if so then where / how does one lodge a claim (as cannot see a link on their website)?

Thanks in advance


----------



## ehbowen

The best way to complain is to telephone the 1-800-USA-RAIL number and then ask for Customer _Relations_ (not customer service). They have the authority to issue compensation. Be advised, though, that it's unlikely to be anything other than a voucher for future Amtrak travel. Still, it's worth a call...as long as you haven't soured on Amtrak completely by now!


----------



## SarahZ

Amtrak rarely outright offers it, but you may receive a travel voucher if you call Customer Service and ask to speak to Customer Relations.

My trip home from Texas was canceled due to an ice storm (in Texas, not Michigan, and no - that irony is not lost on me). Amtrak predicted a 2-3 day delay before running again. I was able to get a flight the next day and found a hotel near the airport. They gave me a voucher for $200, which covered my expenses. I wasn't even expecting anything, maybe $25 for food or something. I mostly called out of curiosity.


----------



## DerekOnBoard

SarahZ said:


> Amtrak rarely outright offers it, but you may receive a travel voucher if you call Customer Service and ask to speak to Customer Relations.
> 
> My trip home from Texas was canceled due to an ice storm (in Texas, not Michigan, and no - that irony is not lost on me). Amtrak predicted a 2-3 day delay before running again. I was able to get a flight the next day and found a hotel near the airport. They gave me a voucher for $200, which covered my expenses. I wasn't even expecting anything, maybe $25 for food or something. I mostly called out of curiosity.



Thank you


----------



## DerekOnBoard

ehbowen said:


> The best way to complain is to telephone the 1-800-USA-RAIL number and then ask for Customer _Relations_ (not customer service). They have the authority to issue compensation. Be advised, though, that it's unlikely to be anything other than a voucher for future Amtrak travel. Still, it's worth a call...as long as you haven't soured on Amtrak completely by now!



Thank you for the number, much appreciated


----------



## RichieRich

? On the A/T I've had 3 totally canceled trips and left SFA @10:00PM. Met people that waited at the Comfort Inn for 3 days for the next available opening or service returned! During floods or hurricanes, service can be totally out for days. Never thought of AMTRAK compensating literally 1,000's and 1,000's of people with a 3-day Disney vacation extension! LOL As-far-as-I-knew ... no compensation.


----------



## junebug

DerekOnBoard said:


> Currently on the California Zephyr sat at Truckee for the 3rd long delay since we boarded at Denver yesterday morning. We should have arrived in Emeryville 4 hours ago , but current *forecast* is now a 12 hour delay (arriving Emeryville 4am - assuming we are back on the move in the next hour)
> 
> Two delays were due to broken down freight trains, including getting replacement crews to them, and the 3rd was due to our crew timing out and the replacement crew delayed getting to us due to a rock fall on the interstate near Glenwood Springs, CO
> 
> Question for the panel does Amtrak generally offer compensation for such long delays?
> And if so then where / how does one lodge a claim (as cannot see a link on their website)?
> 
> Thanks in advance


----------



## oregon pioneer

RichieRich said:


> ? On the A/T I've had 3 totally canceled trips and left SFA @10:00PM. Met people that waited at the Comfort Inn for 3 days for the next available opening or service returned! During floods or hurricanes, service can be totally out for days. Never thought of AMTRAK compensating literally 1,000's and 1,000's of people with a 3-day Disney vacation extension! LOL As-far-as-I-knew ... no compensation.



In the case of an act of nature like a landslide or flood, where you have not yet boarded and they outright cancel the train, they only offer a full refund of what you paid for the tickets. If you are already on the train, they have in the past been obligated to get you to your destination by train, or bustitution if the tracks are blocked. If they cannot get you there with a reasonable match of the accommodations you paid for (i.e. bustitution when you paid for a sleeper), they will give some compensation on request in the form of a travel voucher, usually good for a year. If you miss a guaranteed connection due to a late train, they will re-book on the next available train (as close to your originally booked accommodation as possible), and put you up overnight if necessary. If they downgrade your accommodation, you can request compensation. 

I don't know about compensation for just a late train, especially if it is not their fault. I just plan on things happening - I've been as much as 18 hours late - and I don't make requests for compensation unless they could not get me to my destination in the accommodation I paid for. That said, you may always call and see what they say. Please report back to us here, and let us know what (if anything) you were offered.


----------



## junebug

Agreed on the customer service call. I got a voucher for a much lesser problem. They're very kind and compassionate.


----------

